# Jason Bonham's Led Zep Experience



## fretboard

Oct. 08 - Dawson Creek, BC - Encana Events Center
Oct. 09 - Prince George, BC - CN Centre 
Oct. 12 - Edmonton, AB - Northern Alberta Jubilee
Oct. 13 - Red Deer, AB - Emmax Centre
Oct. 14 - Calgary, AB - Southern Alberta Jubilee
Oct. 16 - Regina, SK - Brandt Centre
Oct. 17 - Winnipeg, MB - MTS Centre
Oct. 23 - Montreal, QUE - Metropolis
Oct. 25 - Quebec City, QUE - Grand Theatre
Oct. 27 - Hamilton, ON - Hamilton Place-Great Hall
Oct. 28 - Kitchener, ON - Centre in the Square
Oct. 29 - Toronto, ON - Sony Centre


----------



## Sneaky

Thanks for the heads up! 

Hopefully this will be the band with Bonamassa on guitar. I don't see much info.


----------



## keto

I did some goggling around, as of last Friday "5 piece band, members not yet announced". My level of interest probably depends on the players in combination with the ticket price LOL. I think Vancouver the range was something like $45-70, for that money (assuming Edmonton is similar) I'll wait on the names.


----------



## fretboard

No idea who is in the band either - but it won't be Bonamassa, just going by the UK tour dates on Joe's website while the Bonham dates are in Canada.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Interesting concept, wonder how it will come off


----------



## puckhead

most expensive tickets in Vancouver are $83. presale is on now, fwiw... password is Bonham.
I went through the motions and was offered row 3 seats, but the price was a bit high for a tribute band, imho.


----------



## Starbuck

I'm agreeing with you on that one.


----------



## fretboard

"Friend" gets you in for the Toronto presale...

Figured I'd wait and see some reviews before deciding on this - could be really cool, could be really kinda sad.

Jason certainly seemed to be the foundation for the reunion gig they did at O2 in London, plus there's also the chance he could bust out some Foreigner tunes (his current/last gig).


----------



## washburned

And once again, the "best coast" is forgotten!


----------



## traynor_garnet

Wow, I can hear a Led Zep cover band for free at bars all over Canada. Sorry, I don't get it . . . In fact, it seems in bad taste and kind of sad.


----------



## Sneaky

traynor_garnet said:


> Wow, I can hear a Led Zep cover band for free at bars all over Canada. Sorry, I don't get it . . . In fact, it seems in bad taste and kind of sad.


The fact that they are selling tickets before announcing who is in the band is a little disconcerting. Plus the fact they are playing in Prince George.


sigiifa

:wave:


----------



## zontar

Sneaky said:


> The fact that they are selling tickets before announcing who is in the band is a little disconcerting. Plus the fact they are playing in Prince George.
> 
> 
> sigiifa
> 
> :wave:


Potentially--depends how it matches up with something like Zappa plays Zappa.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Review for the 3 hour show in Toronto was pretty good. Anybody attend it at the Sony Center?


----------



## Hamstrung

I saw the show in Kitchener the other night. I was quite entertained! The band was really good. If you closed your eyes it would have been hard to tell them from the real deal. Certainly not if you opened them as they definitely didn't go for the "look". Just as well as far as I'm concerned. There were five members instead of four and the singer is bald with a goatee! Certainly not a Robert Plant lookalike but man the guy could wail! The "extra" player filled the role of keyboards, acoustic and slide which really fleshed out the songs to sound more like the recorded versions as opposed to the stripped down versions that Led Zep themselves did live. 

They pulled off every song to a tee except for "How Many More Times" which they rushed the hell out of and everyone seemed to be coming in too soon on their parts! After the song Jason explained that they just threw that one in the set at the last minute. It sounded like it, although it was kind of heartening to see that the pros suffer the same issues as us regular guys when we don't rehearse! 

The songs were culled largely from the first 4 albums and played some of the deeper cuts. Jason Bonham told stories and showed some video of his ol man and him as a kid. I got the impression that he was VERY into the idea of a Zep reunion tour and since it didn't happen this is something he had to do to keep playing the music. Interesting factoid he shared... John Bonham only started playing drums at 16 and within four years recorded Zep 1!

All in all I really enjoyed the show.


----------



## copperhead

Very interesting ..... i wonder why Dawson Creek . it's a large town not a city . But if you got a fancy place like Encana Center way to go.....kksjur


----------



## GuitarsCanada

New dates for 2011

Thu 05/12/11 Montreal, QC Metropolis 
Sat 05/14/11 Toronto, ON Sound Academy


----------



## GuitarsCanada

A few just announced dates for later this year

11/5/11 at Rama
11/6/11 in Ottawa
11/7/11 in Quebec City


----------



## Robert1950

traynor_garnet said:


> Wow, I can hear a Led Zep cover band for free at bars all over Canada. Sorry, I don't get it . . . In fact, it seems in bad taste and kind of sad.


Can't say I agree with you on this. If I was to extend your logic then Zappa Plays Zappa would be be an overpriced cover band and believe me, they art not!. If Jason puts the near the same level of dedication and effort as Dweezil, with the right musicians, then this could be very good.


----------



## fretboard

Little disclaimer on the Rama site says to be advised that the show will be recorded. No idea if that means for something Bonham is putting out or if it's for Rama's internal advertising stuff. Don't remember seeing that on other shows there though.


----------



## Hamstrung

2013 dates:

January 30, 2013Centennial Hall - London, ONJanuary 31, 2013Massey Hall - Toronto, ONFebruary 6, 2013MTS Centre - Winnipeg, MBFebruary 7, 2013Casino Regina - Regina, SKFebruary 11, 2013Southern Alberta Jubilee Auditorium - Calgary, ABFebruary 8, 2013River Cree Resort & Casino - Edmonton, ABFebruary 1, 2013Centre In The Square - Kitchener, ONFebruary 13, 2013Commodore Ballroom - Vancouver, BC 


----------



## traynor_garnet

Robert1950 said:


> Can't say I agree with you on this. If I was to extend your logic then Zappa Plays Zappa would be be an overpriced cover band and believe me, they art not!. If Jason puts the near the same level of dedication and effort as Dweezil, with the right musicians, then this could be very good.


Except, there isn't a Zappa cover band (or bands playing some Zappa) in every city, in every bar, every weekend of the year. The sheer numbers, however, are only part of it,

Dweezil may have put together an awesome band and they may be really good (same with Jason Bonham) but you could put together_ any_ group of very talented musicians and play Zappa or Zep songs. The only thing that differentiates these bands from any other group of good musicians is that _the son of one of the guys from the original band_ is on stage. It's played off as somehow more "authentic" or "legit" because 'the kid' is up there, but this really doesn't make any sense. Watching Picasso's kid recreate his dad`s paintings isn't any more "real" or "authentic" than watching any other artist do it; they are both reproducing somebody else`s stuff. It isn't a question of whether these guys are talented or good at what they do, it's a question of how what they are doing is being presented, marketed, and conceived. It doesn't make any more sense to go see Jason or Dwezil than it would to go see any other group of guys playing these songs, but people will shell out pretty big bucks to see _them_. What does this tell us and what does it reveal about these types of tours . . .

TG


----------



## loudtubeamps

traynor_garnet said:


> Except, there isn't a Zappa cover band (or bands playing some Zappa) in every city, in every bar, every weekend of the year. The sheer numbers, however, are only part of it,
> 
> Dweezil may have put together an awesome band and they may be really good (same with Jason Bonham) but you could put together_ any_ group of very talented musicians and play Zappa or Zep songs. The only thing that differentiates these bands from any other group of good musicians is that _the son of one of the guys from the original band_ is on stage. It's played off as somehow more "authentic" or "legit" because 'the kid' is up there, but this really doesn't make any sense. Watching Picasso's kid recreate his dad`s paintings isn't any more "real" or "authentic" than watching any other artist do it; they are both reproducing somebody else`s stuff. It isn't a question of whether these guys are talented or good at what they do, it's a question of how what they are doing is being presented, marketed, and conceived. It doesn't make any more sense to go see Jason or Dwezil than it would to go see any other group of guys playing these songs, but people will shell out pretty big bucks to see _them_. What does this tell us and what does it reveal about these types of tours . . .
> 
> TG


 I was fortunate enough to see LZ back in the day and I caught Jason at Rama last year. Hard to compare _or even want to_, totally different kettles of fish.
Sure, he's making $$ from the fact but he seemed quite sincere about paying tribute to his dad and their music as well.
Prices were not too bad and seeing some of the old photos and home movies made my day.
All in all, a fairly entertaining evening but not or anywhere close to the energy and mystique of the real deal.
cheers, d
BTW. Jason does his dad proud x 100%! Great feel.


----------



## Roryfan

Just saw the show at Massey Hall & I only have 2 complaints:

1) Do not tease me w/ a truncated version of The Rover.

2) Less drum & more guitar in the mix.

Otherwise good set list & nice energy from the band despite playing to a T.O. crowd.


----------



## davetcan

As you know I saw them in London just before you did and I think I pretty much told you exactly the same thing  A sincere tribute to his dad but an overall lousy mix of some great songs. The drums overshadowed everything else which I guess is somewhat understandable in retrospect. For me the Classic Albums Live people do a hell of a lot better job of covering Zep, among others, than Jason and his band do, and for less money.



Roryfan said:


> Just saw the show at Massey Hall & I only have 2 complaints:
> 
> 1) Do not tease me w/ a truncated version of The Rover.
> 
> 2) Less drum & more guitar in the mix.
> 
> Otherwise good set list & nice energy from the band despite playing to a T.O. crowd.


----------

